# Navionics - Mobile app



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Doesn't look much different


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

if you put a lat long up i can find it..... i have the app, but cant find what you are after!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

lol disregard.... someone beat me to it!


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Is this the Navionics link you're looking for

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=61623

kp


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Maybe they leaked the gold data Jon. I emailed navionics a question about app vs silver vs gold ages ago and they never got back to me. If there were a 2m increment option for the app I'd consider paying a fair bit for it but probably not $300


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYkhk9wAAA5bgAAQQIcAEBgAP2/ekCAAdQ1T00jymj1BiDR6DVP1TxIDT1AeiBIziWaC6jxAbpBCaVdjf2+yhqYIBUqlvjBz7DmlmAiWZnCGlf8JEZfEoSbrSyhiX15APEUas2RT+LuSKcKEhEkMnuA=


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

I was very interested when I saw this topic so have done a little more digging through the navionics website and found that sonar charts will be available soon for Aus. It will be accessible for all the navionics products. Here is a link to the website. So Jon I'd wait till they say its available then buy a card. For lowrance users, silver will be the cheapest at $120.

http://www.navionics.com/en/news/sonarcharts™-dynamic-australia-now


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Quick update that you can now upgrade to sonar chats as an in app purchase. Its another $13.99 but well worth it


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

nad97 said:


> Quick update that you can now upgrade to sonar chats as an in app purchase. Its another $13.99 but well worth it


I just bought this and when I change to sonar chart viewing mode, all contours disappear. I'm in SA, is it working in your region?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Squidly I haven't bought it yet but take a look while in front of the computer and have a look at north cape of KI and compare.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Yeah the detail is great (on the computer) but it's not showing up on my phone yet, I hope there's a quick fix.

I've reinstalled the app, signed back in to reclaim the in-app upgrade, still not getting detailed contours. Sent a support email to Navionics, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It's working now and I don't know why, but this cool. Compare this to the screenshots on page 1


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad to here you got it sorted Squidly. It is a very cool thing and quite affordable for all.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I've found out some things about the detailed contours. When you first fire up the app, you're prompted to highlight the part of the map you're interested in and the data is then downloaded to your phone. This doesn't include the high res contours though; these actually get streamed via a working Internet connection as you browse the map close up with the high detail switched on. It seems this data is then locally stored though, I could still see KI's detailed contours with my phone in airplane mode. I don't know if this cache of detail is permanent but if you were taking a trip to a place with no coverage I'd recommend browsing all over the area with sonar+ turned on before you go.


----------

